# ?'s about colonoscopy



## SassyKittyKat (Mar 29, 2004)

I have a few questions about having a colonoscopy.







First, what exactly do they do?Do they put everyone under or only people with specific problems?and how long does it last?Thanks


----------



## sicktomystomach (Mar 20, 2004)

Sassy,I just had one done. It's a long tube, w/a camera, and other equipment, that is inserted in to your rectum to look for any abnormalities in your lower GI, and if they find any, they biospy that area for further testing. I was put out for the whole thing. Now I'm sure there are others here more experienced, but it wasn't a bad experience, except the pre-and drinking so much stuff to cleanse you prior to the test. The test is only about 15 to 20 minutes, then recovery room, and the dr. chatting with you. By the way, I didn't understand much of what he said, so I brought a friend-who told me I am a terrible patient. Lot's of luck-and it's a good test to have, since IBS is diagnosed by eliminating other possible diseases or syndromes. (I tell you what, if you stay on this site, you will become quite knowledgeable, and empowered about your decisions and your body.


----------

